# Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?



## Administrator (4. März 2006)

*Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SteveatMC (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Es fehlt natürlich wieder ein Button  "Nein, weil es immer Kunden geben wird, die, wenn sie etwas kaufen, gern das Produkt in der Hand halten möchten". Ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Insbesondere bei einem Computerspiel, dass man bisher immer auf einem Datenträger hatte (Diskette, CD, DVD), und das ja eigentlich immateriell ist, ist es doch schön zu wissen, dass es dort auch wirklich drauf ist/sein soll.  

Das gilt natürlich nicht für Raubkopierer, die sich das ganze aus dem World Wide Web saugen.

Steve


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Also ich bin absolut dagegen:

*Ohne Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger werden von mir keine Spiele gekauft*

Außerdem, dadurch dass man sich Spiele downloadet und womöglich noch eine Plattform benutzen muss, wird man völlig abhängig von dem Entwickler/Publisher, man hat quasi keinerlei Rechte mehr. So kann er schnell mal heimlich irgendwelche Patches nachschieben, die Werbung ins Spiel bringen oder irgendwelche Sachen, die mir persönlich nicht gefallen oder mit denen ich nicht einverstanden bin.
Außerdem gibt es durch Download-Vertriebe keinerlei Möglichkeiten mehr Preise zu vergleichen. Momentan kann ich ja in diversen Online-Shops jeweils die Preise vergleichen und mir dann dort das Spiel bestellen wo es am billigsten ist. So kann man schnell mal 10-15 Euro sparen. Beim Download-Vertrieb wäre dies nicht mehr möglich. Man müsste ja quasi immer das Spiel direkt vom Hersteller downloaden und dieser könnte dann die Preisspirale so hoch drehen wie er möchte.

Bei Büchern wurde ja damals auch gesagt, dass es sie irgendwann nicht mehr in druckbarer Form geben wird, und was war letztendlich? Es hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, wer will sich denn schon mit dem Laptop oder an den Rechner setzen und ein Buch lesen?

Hoffe das es beim Download Vertrieb auch ähnlich sein wird und dass es floppen wird. Ich denke, die meisten wollen so wie ich etwas in der Hand haben, eine Verpackung, samt Handbuch und Datenträger und nicht nur ein paar leblose Dateien auf der Platte.


----------



## Harlekin (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Das Problem liegt darin, dass die Telekom es bilsang als unrentabel/unnütz erachtet, alle Haushalte mit Breitbandanschlüssen zu versorgen.

Wenn es nur die geringe Geschwindigkeit von analog Modems bzw. ISDN-Verbindungen wär, aber es geht auch darum, dass es afaik keine Flatrates für diese Verbindungen gibt.
Das dürfte die Kosten für Spiele leicht nach oben treiben.

Also würde einem nichts andres übrig bleiben, als das Spielen sein zu lassen.


----------



## Thomsn (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe das es beim Download Vertrieb auch ähnlich sein wird und dass es floppen wird. Ich denke, die meisten wollen so wie ich etwas in der Hand haben, eine Verpackung, samt Handbuch und Datenträger und nicht nur ein paar leblose Dateien auf der Platte.


Jopp, das kann ich für mich bestätigen.

Aber um bei der Frage an sich zu bleiben: Ich glaube, dass die Tendenz in der Tat dahin zeigt. Der Vorgang selbst wird IMO allerdings ziemlich langsam ablaufen, bis er wirklich als _die_ Massenlösung tauglich ist.
Denn jetzt ist es ja noch so, dass das Argument Spielbeilage (also Verpackung, Handbuch, Bonusmaterial und Datenträger) sehr bestimmend dafür ist, ob man dem nun ab- oder zugeneigt gegenüber steht.

Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass die von der Industrie geschaffenen Möglichkeiten mit der Zeit um ein vielfaches vermehrt und der Zugang zu ihnen vereinfacht wird. So ist es für mich folgendes Szenario _denkbar_:
Man lädt sich das Programm aus dem netz, wärend es simultan auf einem Datenträger gespeichert wird. Dieser gesamte Vorgang könnte sich ja im laufe der Zeit enorm beschleunigt haben, wenn nur einmal die notwendige Technologie bereit steht. Das wäre in dem Fall eine ausreichend bemessene Internetanbindung, ein Server der die Daten in der benötigten Geschwindigkeit liefert, ein PC-internes Bus-System, welches die Daten in kürzester Zeit weiterleitet und vorbereitet, ein Gerät um ein ausreichend bemessenes Speichermedium in kürzester Zeit zu beschreiben und schließlich das dazu passende Speichermedium, das auch in der Lage ist, dies zu ermöglichen.

Dieser Vorgang _könnte_ dann _eventuell_ in wenigen Sekunden von statten gehen.
Man kann sich diese Vorstellung num immer weiter zusammenspinnen, wie es einem gefällt, immer unter der Maßgabe, das im Vorfeld die benötigte Zeit zur Verfügung stand, um dies alles zu entwickeln.
So ist weiterhin denkbar, dass das Gerät zum Beschreiben des Datenträgers diesen vielleicht gleichzeitig labelt, ihm also eine grafische Gestaltung verpasst und beschriftet.
Innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit, wärend also der Datenstrom beständig aus dem  Netz über den Computer auf den Datenträger fließt und dieser gelabelt wird, könnte noch ein Handbuch gedruckt werden und ein Cover für die Datenträgerhülle.
Das Handbuch könnte in einer entsprechend kosntruierten Apparatur auch gleich in Form gebracht werden, also gefalzt / geklebt oder getackert.

Das einzige, um das sich der Endanwender dann noch kümmern muss, ist, die Datenträgerhülle mit dem Cover zu versehen und seine frisch erstellte Originalkopie hinein zu legen.

Und umso mehr ich dies weiterspinne, umso besser gefällt mir die Vorstellung. 

BTW: Ich selbst habe lediglich einen 56K Anschluss, würde dann natürlich auch gerne erstmal über einen Breitbandanschluss verfügen, bevor das alles umgesetzt wird. 

PS: Natürlich hat dies dann nichts mehr mit dem statischen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren aus der Umfrage zu tun - ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass man mit diesem oder einen ähnlichem Modell die ganze Sache soweit abstrahieren kann, dass es gut einem Laden-Einkauf gleich kommt und die allgemeine Akzeptanz damit gegen wäre.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				SteveatMC am 04.03.2006 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt natürlich wieder ein Button  "Nein, weil es immer Kunden geben wird, die, wenn sie etwas kaufen, gern das Produkt in der Hand halten möchten". Ist zumindest meine Meinung.
> 
> Insbesondere bei einem Computerspiel, dass man bisher immer auf einem Datenträger hatte (Diskette, CD, DVD), und das ja eigentlich immateriell ist, ist es doch schön zu wissen, dass es dort auch wirklich drauf ist/sein soll.


ja irgendwie schon.
diese Packungen machen sich doch verdammt gut im regal, da hat man was für sein geld erhalten und nicht nur irgendwelche daten. (ok ist zwar nur ne plastikhülle und ne plastikscheibe aber trotzdem). meine Halo 2 Sammleredition mit metallbox gefällt mir doch sehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

[X] Nein, der Rest wurde schon mehr als ausreichend diskutiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				MICHI123 am 04.03.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 04.03.2006 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, daher verkaufen sich doch auch diverse Special oder Collectors Editionen so super. Weil die Spieler da noch eine richtig schöne Verpackung, samt ausführlichem Handbuch und einigen Goodies bekommen. Dafür sind die Spieler sogar bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen. Da sieht man einfach, dass der Großteil der Spieler etwas handfestes haben möchte.


----------



## King-of-Pain (4. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

abgesehne davon das bei mir nur ISDN möglich ist *g* will ich eine schöne Packung und ein Handbuch.

Ich habe mir erst vor kurtzen sämtliche GTA  und Diablo Teile (gebraucht) gekauft obwohl ich die spiele schon hatte. (Heftversionen und änliches   )

die DVD Packungen stören mich ja schon sehr aber gar keine mehr? ich glaube dann werden deutlich weniger leute bereit sein für ein spiel geld auszugeben und das schadet allen


----------



## sternitzky (5. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin absolut dagegen:
> 
> *Ohne Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger werden von mir keine Spiele gekauft*


Voll Dir zustimm!   
Intat sollte sich besser in Untat umbenennen.
Ist zwar klar, daß der Download-Vertrieb in seinem Umfang noch zunehmen wird. Aber es wird nur ein Zusatzangebot unter einigen bleiben. Zumal es für die Beliebtheit von Download-Angeboten nicht zuträglich wäre, wenn sich die Festplattenqualität/-lebensdauer nicht generell exorbitant verbessern würde. Schließlich sind die meisten Hersteller gegen Sicherheitskopien. Wer will denn jedes Spiel gleich neu kaufen müssen, wenn die Platte schrott ist?!     Ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn man einen Uralt-Titel aus Nostalgiegründen wieder spielen will, die Platte wos drauf kaputt ist, keine CD/DVD vorhanden ist und als Download auch nicht mehr verfügbar!     Da ist mir eine CD/DVD lieber.  
So wies aussieht, will *EA* sich für alle Zeiten als unbeliebtester Spielhersteller im Guiness-Buch verewigen...
Ist ja schon *sehr* bezeichnend, wie wenige sich als Download-Liebhaber in dieser Poll bezeichnen. Mir isses recht.


----------



## MaxBoeck (5. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

also meiner meinung nach ist das durchaus möglich, allerdings nicht in zehn jahren, sondern ins...naja sagen wir bestenfalls 50 jahren...denn die Generation die jetzt 30 jahre oder älter ist, und bis jetzt noch nicht die möglichkeit nutzt musik gegen bezahlung downzuloaden, wird das auch nicht mehr tun. Erst wenn die nächste generation (jetzt ~10-20 Jahre) ins alter gekommen ist könnte es eventuell passieren, allerdings glaub ichs nicht....

ich persönlic ziehe immer noch gekaufte CDs aus dem plattenladen vor 

lg
max


----------



## Goddess (15. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.03.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, der Rest wurde schon mehr als ausreichend diskutiert.



Ich stimme Dir zu, und möchte nur noch anfügen, das die Datenträger sicher nicht verschwinden werden. Auch nicht in 10 oder in 20 Jahren. Heute wird ja auch immer noch Papier benutzt, obwohl es genügend elektronische Medien gibt, die das Papier ersetzen könnten. Ebenso verhält es sich mit diversen Haushalts-Geräten, und vielen anderen Gegenständen. Diese "Revolution", die in 10 Jahren statt finden soll, werden unsere kleinen "Silberlinge" dann auch noch heil überstehen.


----------



## Briareos (24. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Es scheint mir die gleiche Diskussion wie damals, als von Euro-Verpackung auf DVD-Boxen umgestellt wurde. Alles schrie "NEIN!" und wollte die geliebten Boxen behalten, aber zu 95% werden Spiele heute in DVD-Hüllen verkauft.

Man kann es fast mit Musikdownloads vergleichen: Solange die Industrie Download-Ware zum selben Preis an den Mann bringen will, wie die Ware im Regal kostet, wird sich nichts ändern. Ich persönlich gehöre auch zu der Sorte, die immer mal wieder staunend vor dem Regal steht und die Reihen mit Spielevepackungen bewundert, die sich im Laufe der Jahre bei mir so angesammelt haben. Und das möchte ich auch nicht missen.
Download-Ware müsste um einen erheblichen Teil preiswerter sein als im regulären Laden, um sich langfristig zu etablieren. Aber beim Erscheinen der CDs hat die Musikindustrie auch gesagt: "Leute kauft euch CDs. Die sind billiger, da billiger zu produzieren als LPs." Und was ist heute? Eine LP kostet ca. 10-12€, eine CD 15-18€.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				SYSTEM am 04.03.2006 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat.




das stimmt schlíchtweg nicht:

von einem kompletten *ersatz* hat der ea- mensch nie gesprochen (siehe auch news-meldung auf dieser seite hier) .


----------



## Juztizz (25. April 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Wer das glaubt sollte selig werden, dass der Download den Datenträger ersetzt.
Damals als der Computer und der ganze Kram gerade neu herauskam, meinte man auch, dass die Papierwirtschaft endlich zu Ende sei...
Dann wurde noch einmal schnell der Drucker an Rechner gehängt und  nun hat man ca die zehnfache Menge an Papier, was man los werden wollte.
Ein anderes Beispiel wäre die Schallplatte, viel DJs setzten noch auf das Vinyl, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das um einiges besser rüberkommt als die "klare" Musik von CD.

Also Datenträger werden nie aussterben!


----------



## dracos (25. April 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin absolut dagegen:
> ...
> Bei Büchern wurde ja damals auch gesagt, dass es sie irgendwann nicht mehr in druckbarer Form geben wird, und was war letztendlich? Es hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, wer will sich denn schon mit dem Laptop oder an den Rechner setzen und ein Buch lesen?



Dies ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, daß neue Technologien nicht immer einschlagen!. Man sprach von diesen elektronischen Büchern bei denen man sowas wie ein LCD-Display in der Hand hielt. Grauenhaft!

Es gibt aber auch Beispiele bei denen ein vorgetäuschter technologischer Fortschritt die Kunden dazu bringt genau das zu machen was die Industrie will. Ich rede von den LCD-Monitoren. Alle Welt kauft LCDs und es gibt kaum noch gute CRTs zu kaufen. Da wurden die Kunden ja voll reingelegt. Kein LCD (außer das 7000.-€ Teil von IBM) kann es mit der Bildqualität eines CRT aufnehmen (z.B. grobpixelige Darstellung von Text bei LCDs).

Leider vermute ich, daß es in diesem Fall nicht anders sein wird. Spiele künftig (wenn auch noch in weiter Ferne) nur noch Online zum download anzubieten wird wohl die Zukunft sein. Nicht zuletzt weil man so den Raubkopieren zumindest etwas das Wasser abgraben kann.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge natürlich auch ein Spiel welches ich auf CD/DVD in der Hand halten kann. Nicht zuletzt weil ich es nach eventuellen Hardwareänderungen (z.B. neue Platte) immer wieder neu installieren kann. Bei der Online-Geschichte könnte man ja auch gleich einen Brennschutz mitschicken und so die Spieler zwingen immer wieder neu zu Bezahlen.


----------



## firewalker2k (25. April 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem, dadurch dass man sich Spiele downloadet und womöglich noch eine Plattform benutzen muss, wird man völlig abhängig von dem Entwickler/Publisher, man hat quasi keinerlei Rechte mehr. So kann er schnell mal heimlich irgendwelche Patches nachschieben, die Werbung ins Spiel bringen oder irgendwelche Sachen, die mir persönlich nicht gefallen oder mit denen ich nicht einverstanden bin.



Kann dir da nicht ganz zustimmen. Es geht hier erstmal nur um Bezahl-Downloads und nicht um Vertriebs-Plattformen à la Steam.

Ich denke, die Frage ist eher so gemeint, dass man sich einfach ne EXE runterlädt und damit installiert... Patches könnte man weiterhin manuell ziehen - oder eben nicht.



> Außerdem gibt es durch Download-Vertriebe keinerlei Möglichkeiten mehr Preise zu vergleichen. Momentan kann ich ja in diversen Online-Shops jeweils die Preise vergleichen und mir dann dort das Spiel bestellen wo es am billigsten ist. So kann man schnell mal 10-15 Euro sparen. Beim Download-Vertrieb wäre dies nicht mehr möglich. Man müsste ja quasi immer das Spiel direkt vom Hersteller downloaden und dieser könnte dann die Preisspirale so hoch drehen wie er möchte.



Auch hier gäbe es sicher noch Shops - durch verschiedene Server-Anbindungen der Shops ergäben sich Preisunterschiede. Oder die Shops vertreiben die Installations-Dateien noch auf CD..


----------



## drumnbass (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

diese art von verkauf wird dahingehend ausarten:

kaufe spiel, 
ziehe es auf den pc,
spiele,
pc geht ein,
muss spiel nochmal kaufen und ziehn ...

danke, auf wiedersehn,

EA, du SCHEI*VEREIN verdirbst mit den spielspass !!
(valve is um nix besser, ebenso verabscheue ich das neue oblivion-bezahlungsmodell..)

nicht einverstanden,
als kunde habt ihr mich weitgehendst verloren.

und womit?
MIT RECHT!


----------



## ich98 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ohne Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger werden von mir keine Spiele gekauft*


dito, vorallem bezweifel ich, dass in meinem Wohnort in 10Jahren DSL verfügbar ist


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*



			
				ich98 am 16.05.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich manchmal, was sich die Firmen später wohl denken, wenn sie komplett auf Download umgestiegen sind und DSL immer noch nicht Flächendeckend ausgebaut sein sollte


----------



## Kyrus86 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ...*



			
				dracos am 25.04.2006 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 04.03.2006 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu den LCD Monitoren: Ich hab vor nem Jahr, als mein alter CRT draufging mir nen LCD gekauft aus einem Grund: Er ist wesentlich leichter. Ich bin oft auf LANs und das ewige Rumgeschleppe des CRT war mir zuwieder.
Zu der Bildqualität kann ich leider nix sagen, darauf habe ich nie geachtet, aber ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Aber Gewicht (mein Schreibtisch hängt schon ganz schön durch^^) und Platzbedarf sind schon gute Gründe für nen LCD.

Zu den Raumkopierern: Ich finde, man verstärkt dadurch eher die Raubkopierer. Schließlich wird dann bei beiden nur noch runtergeladen, mit dem Unterschied, dass man bei einem was bezahlen muss und beim anderen nicht. Bei normal gekauften Spielen bekommt man wenigstens noch etwas handfestes dazu. Wenn die Publisher mal nachdenken würden, würde sie merken, dass sie mit zusätzlichem Inhalt leicht die Raubkopiererei vermindern könnten. Als Spieler hat man gern mal n Handbuch in der Hand zum lesen, als die ewigen pdfs auf der DVD (hier sieht man auch die Problematik Papier-elektronisches Lesegerät).
N schönes Beispiel ist NWN2: Es wird zwei Collectors Edition geben mit je einer Figur, Weltkarte, Handbuch, ne CD mit dem Soundtrack und was weiß ich noch nicht alles, aber sie kostet 10 Euro mehr. Aber alle, die ich kenne und das Spiel kaufen wollen, nehmen lieber die teurere Collectors Edition.

Ich hoffe also, dass die Publisher nie auf den blödsinnigen Gedanken kommen, ein Spiel nur noch per Download zu verkaufen. Ich werde niemals ein Spiel in dieser Form kaufen, weder ein Hauptspiel, noch Addons (BF2) oder Zusatzmaterial (Oblivion).


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

10 Jahre, das sind doch alles total unsinnige, weil unmögliche Prognosen...

MfG Jimini


----------



## Thordy (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Binnen zehn Jahren ersetzen Bezahldownloads die klassischen Datenträger CD und DVD, erwartet EAs Europa-Chef Dr. Jens Uwe Intat. Stimmen Sie zu?*

Stimmen Sie dazu? Ja- ich mag downloads.

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn es auch "Ja ich stimme dem Herrn Dr. zu aber mag keine Downloads" button gegeben hätte, weil es nur ein weiter komerzieller schritt der spiele branche ist!


----------

